# AKC Video on Golden Retriever Conformation



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

I don't know how I missed this post. Really helpful, especially newbies like me! Thank you!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

To generate more views of this video I've moved it to a thread where it may get more notice and appreciation.


----------

